# John Deere 466 round baler



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking at used baler with low bale count. Can anyone shed any light on the netwrap on a JD466 round baler. Heard it was a PITA, was it really that bad or are the new ones just that much better. I am pretty decent at working on equipment so I think I can make it work ok,,,, unless it was problematic from the get go.


----------



## ekyllo (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a '98 model 466 with about 9500 bales through it and I only use Netwrap...mainly because it is easy to change out and makes a great bale. Baler is simple design and easy to work on. The bale trak monitor makes baling easy also. Hope that helps.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

Any problems with the net wrap?


----------



## ScottW (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a 466 that I bought about 5 y/o with 11000 bales on it. I put about 1000 bales through it a year. Overall I've been satfisfied with it and it does make a good looking tight bale. That said I have spent plenty of time working on it which is to be expecting with a machine that has that much use on it. I probably spent $3000+ in parts on it just this yr alone.

We've had some problems with the net wrap such as the eject bale symbol not coming on when net wrap complete, net wrap not cutting, net wrap not coverage all the way to edge of bale and worse of rolled two rolls of hay that had net wrap fed into baler the whole time I was rolling the bale wasting almost half of a roll of net. Thought I finally had it all straightened out and then the last hay I baled this year I had two bales come out with no wrap on them at all.

They are not that hard to work on so you shouldnt have too much trouble working on it but it can be a headache trying to diagnose a specific problem. I would recommend getting an owners manual and a repair manual from JD.

I dont know how much hay you are planning on doing but if you are talking about hundreds of acres for cash hay vs a few acres for your own use I would really try to get a newer if not new machine. I have spent some time looking at the new ones online and at the dealer and it looks like they have tried to fix some of the problems.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a '97 model purchased used with 3500 bales and no wrap unit so I bought a wrap unit for it new. I just traded it last year with 30,000 bales on it.

If it has the wide head the feeder fork cam, plastic bushings, and the forks are an expensive pain in the butt. Other than that, a few bearings here and there, two broken cross shafts, a bunch of pickup teeth, springs, and a few belt splices, it was a good machine.

Net wrap problems were few and sometimes far between. All adjustment are to be made in small increments, like 1/6 turns for roll pressure. Never had to use powder on mine.

Personally I would go for the 467 or better yet(which I did) go for the 468


----------



## Pinnacleangus (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Guys

What are your thoughts on this baler too old? Too many balers?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/John-Deere-Round-Hay-Baler-466-/261272694111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cd510ed5f&_uhb=1

Yes i'm in Australia


----------

